

Fantasy author Pratchett dies aged 66 - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-31858156

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191248).

